# felsenmeer am sam. 30.10.09



## boss81 (26. Oktober 2009)

die nürnberger werden am samstag den 30.10.2009 zum rumballern, hirsche jagen und ordentlich durchschwitzen zum felsenmeer fahren.
denk mal anfangen werden wir ab 11 oder 12 uhr am oberen parkplatz.. 

gruss sascha


----------



## siede. (26. Oktober 2009)

der 30te istn Freitag... Glaube du meinst den 31ten... wenn die Mainzer dabei sind komm ich ach ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (26. Oktober 2009)

ja sorry!!!! klar samstag den 31.10!!!!!!


----------



## tha_joe (26. Oktober 2009)

Freiburg ist auch interessiert, was ich gerne noch wüsste bevor ich mir die Fahrt antue, wie isses im Felsenmeer um die Jahreszeit? Wenn es die Woche davor geregnet hat, ist es da so modrig dass man sich den Maxxis in 42a wünscht, und nach 5 Minuten der ganze Reifen voll mit Matsch ist? Mag mal einer von den Locals ein Wort dazu verlieren? Greetz Joe


----------



## siede. (26. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhers...l/md5/a8c04cda5ce8eacc933d7924bd61df2e/step/1

War damals am Tag nachdem es geschüttet hat anwesend... War dementsprechend pampig, aber diese Woche solls überhaupt nicht regnen.


----------



## TrialerPhil (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich (ein teil von Darmstadt) wäre auf jeden fall dabei!!   *freu*


----------



## tha_joe (26. Oktober 2009)

Also gut, dann werd ich mal sehen dass ich die Woche alles wegarbeite, dann ist das Wochenende frei, und mein neues Bike kriegt mal Natur unter die Schlappen!  Let´s roll!


----------



## trialbock (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## *Sickboy* (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei!
Wenn alles nach Plan läuft werden wir (trialbock und ich) zwischen 10 und 11 oben sein 
Bis Samstag...


----------



## stonebreaker (28. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs,
Mainz ist natührlich auch vertrehten! Was isn eigendlich mit den Radlern aus und um Mannhein/Raunberg? Kommen da auch welche? is ja ume Ecke zozusagen!
Wobei um 10 äußerst früh ist. Aber um 11 komm ich auch.
bis denne!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Oktober 2009)

man jungs, wasn chaos.  
lasst papa max mal ordnung hier rein bringen. und papa max will keine widerworte hören.

Treffpunkt: oberer Parkplatz Felsenmeer
Datum: Samstag 31.10.2009
Uhrzeit: 11:30Uhr
Motto: Halloween Spuk und Grusel Trialerei mit spaßigem Süßes sonst gibts saures spiel für jung und alt.

dies ist mein wort.

wir sehen und dort

mit spielen und wein

so soll es sein.

die trialerei

macht mein hirn zu brei


babam jungs, bis samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (28. Oktober 2009)

ok Papa Mäx


----------



## siede. (29. Oktober 2009)

Ohje, freu mich schon^^ Scheinen ja ne menge Leute zu kommen  

Hoffe nur das meine Erklältung endlich abklingt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Oktober 2009)

bringt sonnencreme mit, es wird geiles wetter.....
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0009761&d=2&prev=3days


----------



## AcaPulco (29. Oktober 2009)

Nice one! Freu mich drauf!


----------



## montykai (29. Oktober 2009)

komm villeicht auch kan ich aber noch ned genau sagen wen ich kommbring ich noch ein paar aus ölbronn mit ich bring die sonnencrememit


----------



## tha_joe (29. Oktober 2009)

Jau, das wird ne heftige Nummer, kommen ja echt sauviele Leute! Ich freu mich auf alle Fälle drauf.
Ich komme hier aus Freiburg nen Hauch später als Bock&Sickboy, werd nochmal 1-2 Leute aus Freiburg mitbringen. Wir werden so gegen 11 Uhr dasein.  Kamera bringe ich auch eine mit, werd dann zwischendrin mal ein paar Bilders machen.

PS: Braucht jemand nen neuwertigen 2.50er Highroller in 60a? Geht für nen schmalen Taler weg, ohne die Versandkosten, wenn ich ihn da mitbringe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahlberg (30. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs, was geb ich im navi ein um am oberen parkplatz rauszukommen?
ich hab hier zwar "felsenmeer parkplatz" stehen, aber das wird wohl der falsche sein nehm ich an.
oder vllt kann mir jemand erklären wie ich dann von diesem parkplatz zum oberen komm?
besten dank


----------



## siede. (30. Oktober 2009)

ein TomTom?... hat mich letztes mal 26 km umweg fahren lassen... praktisch einmal um den Felsenberg herum ;-)

Eine direkte Route auf den Felsenberg kann man nicht "direkt" einstellen... muss man durch suchen auf der Landkarte des Navi's erledigen. Wenn du einmal bereits da warst wirds ein leichtes sein, wenn nicht dann PM mich, ich erklärs dir dann. Aber wenn du schonmal "Beedenkirchen (Lauertal)" findest im Navi biste auf dem richtigen Weg.

Gruß, 
Alex

edit: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=55411+Bingen+am+Rhein&daddr=Felsberg&hl=de&geocode=%3BFQLW9gIdaYmEAA&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=1&sz=14&sll=49.733745,8.686152&sspn=0.04144,0.091324&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=14
So gehts bei mir (als Beispiel).


----------



## ahlberg (30. Oktober 2009)

dank deiner karte hab ichs gefunden, vielen dank siede!
man sieht sich morgen


----------



## siede. (30. Oktober 2009)

gern geschehn...


----------



## TrialerPhil (31. Oktober 2009)

War ein richtig geiler tag heute!!


----------



## siede. (31. Oktober 2009)

TrialerPhil schrieb:


> War ein richtig geiler tag heute!!


...und vorallem ein schmerzvoller


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Oktober 2009)

ging richtig ab heute. und mein bein is halb so schlimm. von wegen nähen lassen, so n quatsch


----------



## AcaPulco (31. Oktober 2009)

Ach du mit deim kratzer da. Da war ja nichma überall Blut am Verband.


----------



## *Sickboy* (31. Oktober 2009)

No Pain, No Gain!!! 
Wo der Max hobelt, fallen nunmal jede Menge Späne.
War mal wieder n schöner Tag im Felsenmeer heute. Sehn uns bei der X-Mas-Session in Mainz, bis dahin ...


----------



## tha_joe (31. Oktober 2009)

Dr. Endreß, bitte in die Notaufnahme, Dr. Endreß bitte!  

Ja, Freunde des Sports, war ein richtig schöner Herbsttag im Felsenmeer, hat mir richtig gut gefallen, und war wie immer nett mal ein paar von euch kennenzulernen.
Jetzt bin ich schön müde, aber es hat sich gelohnt. 
Fotos sind ein paar gute dabei, der einige werden sich erkennen. Leider bin ich vor kurzem umgezogen, und hab im Moment nur UMTS, und da werd ich wahnsinnig beim Upload. Bald kommt Inet, dann poste ich die Bilder hier...
Grüße Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (31. Oktober 2009)

now... !


----------



## trialbock (10. November 2009)

Ich hab noch ein Paar Pic´s vom Halloween Trial!
Nix besoderes, aber die wo sich darauf wieder erkennen freuen sich sicher .

@Joe: klappt das mit deinen pic´s dieses jahr noch 
Ich wäre ja schwer dafür das du mal ne DVD brennst weil´s ja noch Video-
material gibt. 
hau rein... bis bald !


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. November 2009)

das es nicht so kurzfristig wird...

ein paar Leute aus dem südlichen Süden sind (vermutlich) am kommenden Samstag (21.11.09) im Felsenmeer.

ich meld mich nochmal, wenn es sicher ist.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. November 2009)

sounds nice. sag bescheid


----------



## TrialerPhil (19. November 2009)

wär dabei =)


----------



## SiGü (19. November 2009)

auch dabei!


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. November 2009)

also... das mit dem Samstag, 21.11. steht.

sind um 12Uhr am oberen Parkplatz.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=49.730749,8.685422&sll=49.726421,8.672453&sspn=0.01659,0.045447&ie=UTF8&ll=49.728918,8.686323&spn=0.016589,0.045447&z=15&iwloc=near


vermutlich zu sechst...


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. November 2009)

ich werde schon da sein wenn ihr kommt. wird ja früh dunkel. Vermutlich das letzte mal dieses Jahr am Wochenende trocken dort. Ich bin gegen 11 uhr an den üblichen ecken. Man hört sich dort ...


----------



## SiGü (21. November 2009)

so, schön wars
Und da sag noch einer das ginge nicht schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (21. November 2009)

joe, wann kommen denn die etwas älteren endlich rein?... :'(


----------



## AcaPulco (21. November 2009)

Was hatn Alex jetz für n Rad und was ist mit seinem alten!?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. November 2009)

rockman putt, ozonys neu seit gestern


----------



## tha_joe (21. November 2009)

Witzig, neulich haben wir erst noch oben am Parkplatz über das Rockman gesprochen, seit wann es durchhält, und dass es bis jetzt ganz gut aussieht. Tja, und nun ist es dahin...
Irgendwie schon ein komischer Sport, da besorgt man sich aus aller Herren Länder für teures Geld Teile, um sie dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit kaputtzukloppen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. November 2009)

yyyeeeasss.. das nenn ich mal tempo. gute arbeit. schöne bilder....daumen hoch


----------



## AcaPulco (22. November 2009)

Damn, aber ich wollt mir doch auch eins holen =| Bei was und wo isn das durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

